# Swifty  moral support



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 25, 2015)

Paul Swifty,
Received a call at 5.45 am and going for Kidney Transplant. Please pray for successful operation.
__________________

let's give Paul the best support we can and
hope all is going well

cheers


----------



## Path (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes ... praying for full recovery.

Keep us posted on his recovery.

Thanks,

Path


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 25, 2015)

Best of luck from a fellow kidney transplant recipient.


----------



## V22 (Oct 25, 2015)

Good luck Swifty. Eagerly awaiting your return.


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 25, 2015)

best of luck I am sure everything will go just fine!


----------



## goldstar31 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hope everything goes well.

Norman


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 25, 2015)

All the best Swifty. Hope all goes well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 25, 2015)

Good luck Swifty. Hope your recovery is quick.


----------



## kadora (Oct 26, 2015)

keep your fingers crossed


----------



## deverett (Oct 26, 2015)

Think of how soon you can get back to the workshop.  Positive thoughts to help a speedy recovery, Swifty.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 26, 2015)

Good Luck Swifty. I've been thinking about you since I heard the news.

Hope you're back in the shop soon.

--ShopShoe


----------



## michael-au (Oct 26, 2015)

Good luck Swifty hope all goes well and for a fast recovery


----------



## bmac2 (Oct 26, 2015)

All the best Swifty and for a fast recovery. Ill be keeping a good thought


----------



## Swifty (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for all your support, I really appreciate it. It's still early days yet, but the new kidney is working slowly and will hopefully kick in properly in a few days. I'm looking forward to all the extra time I will have to concentrate on engine making, although it wil be a while before I can lift rotary tables and vices, first job may to be make a lifting aid. I only have my mobile phone in hospital so it's a bit hard to follow all the new posts, but I will catch up later. 

Paul Swift


----------



## gus (Oct 26, 2015)

Am glad,transplant was a success. When fully recovered,Paul will be very true a '' Swift'' getting engine parts done in a jiffy.


----------



## toolznthings (Oct 26, 2015)

The best for you !!!! 

Brian


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 27, 2015)

Worst part of my recovery was I went two years with no kidneys, no urine.  My bladder shrunk to about 100 cc.  So when the kidney did stat working I had to pee every 1/2 hour.  Made sleeping real fun, but I was happy to have that problem. Best of luck to you Swifty.  Be prepared to swell up a little as they will pump you full of fluid to get the kidney working.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm already pumped up with about 5 extra litres of fluid, currently new kidney is pumping out in 1 hour what used to take 3 days pre transplant. 

Paul


----------



## gus (Oct 27, 2015)

When the kidneys kick in and Paul will be running at high speed turning out all the engine parts so fast and beat us running with hands down. th_wav .


----------



## dreeves (Oct 27, 2015)

Hope all Went well Swifty. praying for your quick recovery so you can get back to making chips.

Dave


----------



## fishy-steve (Oct 27, 2015)

Great to hear from you so soon after your operation Paul!! Take it easy.
Steve. (Wishing you all the best from the UK.)


----------



## Swifty (Oct 27, 2015)

What a great group, I'm so pleased that members care. I can only encourage others to consider organ donation when they pass away, only a very small proportion of organs are available due to age and circumstances of death. 

Paul.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 27, 2015)

Swifty said:


> What a great group, I'm so pleased that members care. I can only encourage others to consider organ donation when they pass away, only a very small proportion of organs are available due to age and circumstances of death.
> 
> Paul.



Nice hear that you are doing great Paul
Keep it coming


----------



## jayville (Oct 28, 2015)

Glad to here that you are doing ok....keep your chin up.....clem in tassie


----------



## goldstar31 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am absolutely delighted to hear of continuing good news from Paul. It isn't always like that. 
Again, I was delighted to hear Paul encouraging people to 'donate their bits'. My poor little godchild literately keeled over and died on her 'Hen Night' and she had donated her bits - to others.
A few weeks ago, I lost her godmother- my wife. She had the silent killer and none of us knew. At least, there was 'something left' for medical research. Who knows who will benefit- but I hope it happens.

So as someone glued together with the gelatine of lots of tablets sticking me together, 'Lang may yor lum reek'

Norman


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 28, 2015)

Best of luck Paul. I wish you a speedy recovery. I'll bet you had almost forgotten how good it feels to have a pee!!!---Brian


----------



## jimjam66 (Oct 28, 2015)

Glad to hear you are on the mend, Paul.  My wife never wanted me on the organ donor register - she was afraid they might chop me up before I was dead!  But fortunately that's all sorted and we are both card carriers.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 5, 2015)

The latest update is that I was discharged from hospital yesterday, It's working a lot more now, although the toxin clearance hasn't kicked in properly yet. I still have to return to the hospital every day for the next month, blood tests, reviews, ultrasounds and a few runs of dialysis to clear built up toxins. I came home with a small suitcase size load of drugs to stop rejection. The hospital is about 90 minutes from home, and as I'm not allowed to drive, and city driving terrifies my wife, the local Red Cross volunteers pick me up and bring me back home, with the occasional trip home with a patient transport ambulance when the Red Cross is unavailable.

I was pumped so full of fluid in the hospital that I came home weighing 10kg more, although 3kg was taken off today during dialysis. I had to hunt around for a pair of pants with a bigger waistband to accomadate my enlarged belly. It's certainly a new experience for me to get up twice during the night for a pee, but that's a good sign.

Paul.


----------



## michael-au (Nov 5, 2015)

Good see you are improving, hope all goes well for the future


----------



## gus (Nov 7, 2015)

Paul,

Congrats. Now you can have many Tea/Pee breaks in between metal bashing and enjoy/treasure every second. 

I have been following the Japanese habit of drinking two beer mugs of water every early morning and evening since 2001. The Japanese found that it worked preventing common minor ailments.But it did not prevent cataract and Glaucoma. Ha ha. Doctors will decide ops date.Great to have Nellie as my medical adviser!!! 

Take care and have many more years of engine building. Looks like after this op,you will beat us hands down on the engine projects.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 8, 2015)

So glad you are on the road to recovery, makes my little ailments pale into insignificance.

Forget about us, you take your time and get well on the road to recovery before doing anything strenuous. Use your mind planning for the great future you now have, and let your body heal itself. It all takes time.

Best wishes

Bogs


----------



## Swifty (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Bogs, a kidney transplant is not a cure, just another means of treatment for kidney failure. But with me having a positive attitude, it will help greatly with recovery. The blood tests are starting to move in the right direction now, which is great, so much so that they gave me a day off today from attending hospital. If things are going well 12 months from now, look out life, my wife and I will be doing everything that we want to do while we have the chance.

Everyone has their problems, but there are people worse off than me out there, and I never forget it.

Paul.


----------



## barnesrickw (Nov 8, 2015)

That is great news Swifty.  No a transplant isn't a cure, but I feel worlds better since mine in 2012.  Wishing you luck.  Keep up the fight, and have a glass of orange juice and a banana on me.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 8, 2015)

barnesrickw said:


> That is great news Swifty.  No a transplant isn't a cure, but I feel worlds better since mine in 2012.  Wishing you luck.  Keep up the fight, and have a glass of orange juice and a banana on me.



And all those other forbidden things pre transplant, in fact my diet has done a complete flip now. What was once not allowed is now fine and actually encouraged.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Nov 9, 2015)

Swifty said:


> And all those other forbidden things pre transplant, in fact my diet has done a complete flip now. What was once not allowed is now fine and actually encouraged.
> 
> Paul.




Hi Paul,

This good news. You can eat all the forbidden food. Take a good recovery rest,metal bashing can resume later.

Fishing last weekend was good. Lost a biggie, he got me snagged in his lair.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 23, 2015)

It's been just over 4 weeks from the transplant, had good news from the doctors yesterday, the latest blood tests indicate that my creatinine levels (the toxin levels in the blood) are rapidly coming down now, so the kidney has finally kicked in properly. I'm still carrying about 5 litres of extra fluid, but that will reduce with time. The only hassle at the moment is that I get puffed if I walk too far, but that will improve also.

Some may note the time of this post, I seem to sleep in 2 hour lots, this is the second time that I'm awake since going to bed last night, I make a warm milk drink with some honey added to help me get back to sleep. It's usually my bladder that wakes me up.

Paul.


----------



## barnesrickw (Nov 23, 2015)

Great news.  Can you go a half hour without running to the bathroom yet?


----------



## Swifty (Nov 23, 2015)

barnesrickw said:


> Great news.  Can you go a half hour without running to the bathroom yet?



That's no problem, about 1 hour is my limit, if im sitting down and feel like a bathroom break, when I stand up it becomes urgent. Just as well we have 2 bathrooms in the house and it's only my wife and myself living here. I still have a stent in place from my kidney to my bladder, this will come out in a couple of weeks, although I don't expect it to improve the need to rush to the bathroom. Maybe I need to do pelvic floor exercises?

Paul.


----------



## michael-au (Nov 23, 2015)

I have had the same stent in from a Kidney stone being lasered out, and they can make you feel like you need to pee 
So when it comes out you don't feel like peeing all the time, the stent is an irritation 

Hope it works that way for you

Michael


----------



## scruffy (Nov 23, 2015)

Ive been away from the forum for a while, sorry to hear about your predicament. Ive been told I have high creatinine too but they're only watching it for now. I dont think Im too far from you and am happy to offer my services for any heavy lifting you may require


----------



## barnesrickw (Nov 23, 2015)

I remember driving back to Muskegon after being discharged from the University of Michigan.  Very bathroom on the way home was utilized.


----------

